# cv joint removal/installation



## TheDank (Mar 17, 2008)

so this is my first time every replacing a cv joint and i was just curious to find out if anyone knows how to do it?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Joint or whole axle?


----------



## TheDank (Mar 17, 2008)

the whole axle


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

unbolt the axle nut
unbolt the ball joint 
swing steering knuckle out of the way
yank out axle


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

would u happen to know what size wrenches/sockets you need??? i assume for the axle nut, its at least a 28, and im not sure about the ball joint.

im getting them from a junkyard, i'll take a risk


----------



## theconqueror (Mar 30, 2008)

ditto what <b>internetautomart</b> said. its actually i very painless process.


----------



## trefferr (Mar 26, 2008)

the axle nut is 36 mm. you will also need a 17, 18, and 19mm for the easy stuff. then a 12 mm on the passenger side to remove the 3 bolts the are holding the axle in. I did this to my car on Monday of this week. never tried it before. it took me 4 hours.


----------

